
Microsoft Unveils Surface Laptop and Windows 10 S to Rival MacBook Pro - philbo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/02/microsoft-surface-laptop-rival-macbook-pro-windows-10-s-battery-life
======
itsdrewmiller
The subheadline is wrong - from the article: "The Surface Laptop is lighter
and thinner than any MacBook Air or MacBook Pro currently available and it’s
faster and has longer battery life than any MacBook on sale today."

So basically it's an ultrabook, not something that dominates any 2016/2017
apple product.

